# Newbie here - Need help with my new 2520



## JMax (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, :hello:

I was directed to try the tractor forum to see if anyone could help me with my problem with my new 2520. It's not a big problem, more of an annoyance, but you don't expect problems or annoyances with a new tractor, let alone a John Deere .

I got the R4 tires, and when I try to hook up any 3pt. implement, the 3pt. arms rub the tires. I have already called the JD dealership I bought it from, and their solution was to give me an IMatch attachment, which they said would suck in the arms just enough so they wouldn't rub. Well, they still do. I don't like it that my new tires are getting chewed up! I have gotten tired of calling them, so I thought I would see if anyone here had any advice. My next step would be to call the dealership up one last time, and request new tires, but not R4, in the hopes that the regular ag tires would give more room.

Any advice?

Thanks! 

JMax


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Can the tires be moved out? Should be able to reconfigure the rims to get more spread. Don't waste the money on an imatch.


----------



## JMax (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, that is a good question. I will have to see what the dealership says, and if they make any for this model.

I have already told the dealership I will not pay for the fix to this problem - the arms should not be rubbing the tires, and I didn't pay this much for my tractor to have my tires ruined. So I have not paid anything for the IMatch yet...

I will see if they make spacers or something like that to push the tires out a little more.

Thanks!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

The dealer should investigate and they should find that the redesigned 3 point arms available. Just take a look in JDParts and they list two different arms.


----------



## JMax (Aug 23, 2010)

I just got off the phone with the dealer, and mentioned the re-designed 3pt. arms. He said he would look into that. Also, he talked about changing the linkage, to make it stiff. Right now there is some sway in the arms, and he said if he took out that sway that it might help the problem...we'll see...


----------



## adamf447 (Sep 7, 2010)

JMax said:


> Hey everyone, :hello:
> 
> I was directed to try the tractor forum to see if anyone could help me with my problem with my new 2520. It's not a big problem, more of an annoyance, but you don't expect problems or annoyances with a new tractor, let alone a John Deere .
> 
> ...


I have the same problem with my Dad's 2520. He has the R4's as well. The inside of the tires are shredded up like heck. I love the tractor, but this is awful. The tires come with such massive tread depth, that it will likely take a while to wear a hole, but still. When backing up they sometimes get hung, and I get a sudden jolt. When we aren't using the 3pt, I always put bungie's connecting the two arms. This way, when raising the 62D mower deck, they stay close together. When it's raised at maximum height, they sort of lock and can't swing anymore. So this works for us when we are mowing.


----------

